# حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني مسلم!!!!!



## محب الانسانيه (22 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعم لكل العضاء المحترمين 

بدي أسأل لي أنا ثلاثة أيام وانا أحلم وانا نائم انني في الكنيسه والغريب انني مسلم كما تعرفون 

انا اسغربت من هاذا المنام 

اريد تفسير ..؟؟؟

مع المناسبه كان لدي أصدقاء في الكنيسه انا لم أعرفهم مسبقا وكانني احبهم 
واحسست انني احبهم واشتاق لهم في كل يوم ؟....

ارجو الرد:t9:


----------



## fredyyy (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*



محب الانسانيه قال:


> سلام ونعم لكل العضاء المحترمين
> 
> بدي أسأل لي أنا ثلاثة أيام وانا أحلم وانا نائم انني في الكنيسه والغريب انني مسلم كما تعرفون
> 
> ارجو الرد:t9:


 

*أخي محب *

*المسيح بينادي عليك *

*يريدك أن تتمتع بفدائه *

*وأن تنال الحياة الأبدية *

*إدعي لله أن يتحدث إليك *

*إن كنت مؤمن مخلص سيُجيبك*


----------



## jojo_angelic (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

الرب يناديك ياابني فاستمع الى صوت الخلاص الابدي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*


*سلام ونعمة *
*رؤية الكنيسة تشير الى عبادة الله *
*اذا كنتَ واقف داخل الكنيسة فهذا دليل على الخير *
*اضافة الى ما قال لك الاخ فريدي في رده*
*تقبل مروري*​


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

الاخ العزيز, لماذا لا يكون هذا الحلم الذيسمح الله بداية لك لتبحث و تقرأ عن المسيحية والايمان المسيحي؟

اشجعك على قراءة الكتاب المقدس و اسأل كلما واجهك اي سؤال..


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

_سلام ونعمة اخى الحبيب
ليس عيب ان تطلب من المسيح ان يفسر لك هذا الحلم انتا تؤمن بة
قل له وانت فى ايمان انى اريد ان اعرف من انت واى طريق امشى به وثق بكل ايمان انه سوف يهديك الى الطريق الحقيقى ويفسر لك الحلم
اطلب  لا تجعل ابليس يقنعك ان هذا يعتبر شك فى دينك 
انا اقول لك هي حياتك  وعند المحاسبة لا يقبل الله الاعزار لانة اظهر لك احلام وانتا اعطيتها ظهرك
اطلب اطلب اطلب​_


----------



## Hallelujah (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

الرب يناديك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

*الرب بيناديك يا اخي العزيز
ليه ما تبدا الخطوة الاولى بالتعرف على المسيحية؟ *


----------



## صوت الرب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*




محب الانسانيه قال:


> سلام ونعم لكل العضاء المحترمين
> 
> بدي أسأل لي أنا ثلاثة أيام وانا أحلم وانا نائم انني في الكنيسه والغريب انني مسلم كما تعرفون
> 
> ...


قد تكون هذه دعوة من أبيك ( الله ) لمعرفته
فلا تضيع هذه الفرصة ... فألله يحبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

*يا اخى اكيد دى دعوة من ربنا وفادينا يسوع عايزة تروحله اقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس وربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## maikel elbrence (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

ربنا معاك يا اخى العزيز تمسك به سوف يرشدك للصالح


----------



## maikel elbrence (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

اقرا واتعلم فى الكتاب المقدس
  عشان يسوع ينور طريقك  وهو معك طول الايام يحميك ويحفظك من كل شر 
+++++++++++++++ تمسك به


----------



## مورا مارون (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

محب للانسانية اهلا بيك
بداية فهمت انا هذا الحلم تكرر معك ثلاث مرات
انت كمسلم تؤمن بعيسى ابن مريم ؟؟
الموجود في القران عندكم

ادعوه بان يفسر لك هذا الحلم 
فهو سيستجيب 
ادعيه من كل قلبك وهو سيقول لك معناه اذا فعلا تحب ان تعرف ما معناه ادعوه
ادعو عيسى ابن مريم
لان الكنيسة هي رمز للمسيح(عيسى) على الارض​


----------



## farou2 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*

محب الانسانية الرب يناديك باشارة فافتح قلبك للفادى انا كنت مسلم وبعد ايماني تذكرت ان الرب ناداني من زمن بعيد وتمنيت لو اني استجبت وقتها لنداءه لي لان فيه فرح لا يعرفه العالم فرحك بالرب سلام ونعمة الرب معك


----------



## سفيرة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*



محب الانسانيه قال:


> سلام ونعم لكل العضاء المحترمين
> 
> بدي أسأل لي أنا ثلاثة أيام وانا أحلم وانا نائم انني في الكنيسه والغريب انني مسلم كما تعرفون
> 
> ...



عندي سؤال لك يا أخي 

أنا ماأشكك في كلامك ولا أكذبك 

و لا أريد أطلع من الموضوع 

هو مجرد سؤال وأنا ناطرة جواب .. 

إذا انت مسلم أجل ليه بديت الموضوع بـ ( سلام ونعم )


----------



## Rosetta (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت انني في الكنيسه رغم انني ملسلم!!!!!*



سفيرة قال:


> عندي سؤال لك يا أخي
> 
> أنا ماأشكك في كلامك ولا أكذبك
> 
> ...



* الكلمة (سلام و نعمة)
بس اسمحلي انا اللي اسالك سؤال: ما العيب بان تدعو السلام و النعمة للغير؟؟ هل فيها عيب ما؟؟ 
السلام و النعمة غير مرتبط فقط للمسيحين !! الايوجد عندكم انتم المسلمين ما يسمى بالنعمة و السلام؟؟؟*


----------



## ASTRO (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*بالتأكيد هى دعوة فلا تتجاهلها*


----------



## محب الانسانيه (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل النصائح والارشادا ت الي نصحو فيها اخواني واخواتي الاعضاء 

وانا لما حلمت بالكنيسه  كنت ارغب بدخولها والتعرف عليها لانني في صغري ذهبت كما يذهب الاخرون مع زملائي في رحله الى كنيسه انا لا اريد ان اذكر ما اسم الكنيسه المهم حبيتها وارتاح لها قلبي .

الموضوع الثاني :اريد ان ارد على الي شاكك في كلامي اريد ان اقول عندما بأت بالحديث بالسلام والنعمه 
فهذا امر طبيعي ان نبدا بالسلام والنعمه لاني انا بحب احترام الاخرين لانكم حلوين:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا بينادى عليك ,, هو مستنيك ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه دعوة للتعرف على المسيحية من مصادرها الصحيحه وليس من المصادر الشيطانية


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 نوفمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> سلام ونعم لكل العضاء المحترمين
> 
> بدي أسأل لي أنا ثلاثة أيام وانا أحلم وانا نائم انني في الكنيسه والغريب انني مسلم كما تعرفون
> 
> ...


*هو ممكن يكون ربنا بيناديك فعلاً*
*بس انا عاوزة اعرف من حضرتك*
*هو قبل ما حضرتك كنت*
*هتنام قريت حاجة مثلاً متعلقة بالمسيحية ؟*
*او كنت بتتفرج على قناة مسيحية ؟*​ 
*اصل دايماً اثبت افكار فى عقل الإنسان*
*هى الأفكار التى تسبق النوم مباشرة*​ 
*يعنى لما حلمت تلات ايام متتاليين انك فى الكنيسة *
*حضرتك رد فعلك كان ايه تجاه الحلم ده*
*هل دى حاجة اسعدتك يعنى ؟ ولا ضايقتك ؟ *​ 
*عذراً استفساراتى كتيرة*
*بس على اساس ردودك هقوللك بعد كدا ايه تفسير ده كلو*​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (27 نوفمبر 2008)

لا هذا الحلم اسعدني وطمأنني جدا 

وصار لي أصحاب مسيحين


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> لا هذا الحلم *اسعدني *وطمأنني جدا
> 
> وصار لي أصحاب مسيحين


 

*ونحن يسعدنا أن يكون لك صديق آخر يلازمك *

*الكتاب المقدس الذي سيرشدك في حياتك الى الطريق الصحيح*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يناديك فلبى النداء 
حاول القراءه فى الكتاب المقدس واى حاجه تقابلك اسئل فى المنتدى 
وكتير من الاعضاء هيساعدوك وساعتها هتعرف الاله الحقيقى 
الله النور وليس فيه ظلمة 
وستعرف من هوه الحق وستعرف من الذى بذل حياته لك انت 
وللجميع الرب ينير عينيك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> لا هذا الحلم اسعدني وطمأنني جدا
> 
> وصار لي أصحاب مسيحين


*ونحن سعداء جداً بأن يكون لنا اخ مثلك*
*عليك بالصلاة المستمرة*
* والإسترشاد بمعونة الرب فى اختياره لك لطريقك السليم الذى تسلك فيه*
*وداوم على قراءة الكتاب المقدس*
*ربنا ينور حياتك ويلمسك بنعمة محبته*​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بوعابد505 قال:


> عندي سؤال
> ليش كتبت سلام ونعمة احنا المسلمين ما نقول سلام ونعمة احنا نقول السلام علكم وحمة الله وبركاتة  وبين من كلامك انك مسيح :t9:
> واتمني انك ما تزعل



انا شخصيا احترم المسحيين واحترمهم   ......اذن احترم دينهم 

انا مابزعل من النقاشات 


نحن هنا نتناقش في هذا المنتدى على الاصول 

وارجو انك تكون فهمتني...!!


----------



## محب الانسانيه (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم يا اخي انا اعرف ذلك جيدا


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*المسيح يناديك يا اخي الفاضل

قد دُعيتَ لتبدأ حياة جديدة مع المسيح و به !!

فلا تضيع منك هذه الفرصة التي لا تكرار لها

افتح قلبك و صلي و اطلب من الله الاب القدوس ان يرشدك و انا متأكد انه سيقوم بإرشادك !!

لا تتردد بقراءة الكتاب المقدس ، و حتى يمكنك استخدام تفاسير الكتاب المقدس لفهمه..

الرب يرشدك الى الطريق ... طريق الخلاص
*


----------



## fredyyy (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ُيغلق *

*بعد حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن سياق الموضوع*

*ويكفينا قول صاحب السؤال* 





> لا هذا الحلم اسعدني وطمأنني جدا
> 
> وصار لي أصحاب مسيحين


----------

